# Champions of Champions Elite!



## MuayThaiJunkie (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'd like to welcome myself to the forums! My name is Joe and I'm a fan of the Muay Thai culture. I just wanted to help spread the word about something I saw on TV the other day. Champions of Champions Elite on G4TV. Champions of Champions has recently been on a mission to bring Muay Thai to the United States audience and wondered if there were any other muay thai fans that have heard about it as well. I googled Champions of Champions and noticed that they have a website (cocelite.com) let me know what you guys think. from what i've seen so far they have videos of a lot of fighters such as Buakaw Por Pramuk and Cosmo Alexandre. muay thai fans REPRESENT!!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to MT, so what's your connection to this programme/website thingywhatsit then?


----------



## Omar B (Oct 7, 2010)

I've seen it on G4 some Friday nights.  It's your regular 2 fight show with the rest of the hour being BS filler material and two hosts with English accents so bad they hardly croak out "Montego Bay, Jamaica" (which is where the fights are held).  From what I can tell it seems there was a fight in MoBay in the spring and these guys are rationing out the matches trying to make a show of it.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 8, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I've seen it on G4 some Friday nights. It's your regular 2 fight show with the rest of the hour being BS filler material and two hosts with English accents so bad they hardly croak out "Montego Bay, Jamaica" (which is where the fights are held). From what I can tell it seems there was a fight in MoBay in the spring and these guys are rationing out the matches trying to make a show of it.


 
Accents as in regional ie Scouse or Geordie or accents as put on by someone foreign? 
I don't get American television so obviously being saved the bother of watching lol!


----------



## Omar B (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't know what they are, obviously not Americans trying to play Brit, but it's pretty bad.


----------



## MuayThaiJunkie (Oct 12, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT, so what's your connection to this programme/website thingywhatsit then?



i have no formal connection to the show, i just saw it one time on TV and became hooked as I am a muay thai fan and I want to see muay thai become as big as MMA here in the states.


----------

